# Where to buy Moncler?



## ValleyO

I know we're heading into spring and the last thing I need is a heavy ski jacket- but I've just seen a several items from Moncler that I love    I'm thinking about getting one this fall but I honestly have _no _idea where to get one- so if anyone knows of places that sell the line I'd love to know (especially in the San Francisco area)  

btw, if anyone here owns a Moncler jacket, can you tell me how durable the jackets are andif the nylon snags easily? Thanks again!


----------



## sonya

Intermix, Neiman Marcus, Saks all sell Moncler. I don't know if they would have anything left though. It's very out of the season.


----------



## ValleyO

^^Thanks! I guess it was more obvious than I'd thought!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Bergdorf has it too.  Postcarde is another great brand for ski jackets.  BTW, I have a moncler jacket and its very durable!


----------



## ValleyO

btw, how are you supposed to correctly pronounce it? :shame:  Mon-clay? Mon-claire?


----------



## mischa

^the second one is the right pronunciation!
i do own one too and it's so soft and durable....you'll love it, i'm sure!


----------



## ada726

Fashion & Design Shopping Online - Welcome to YOOX and Active Endeavors | Shopping I believe both carry Moncler. Good luck...


----------



## lucywife

You can also buy it from SearleNYC(online), they did have quite a good selection this winter.


----------



## ValleyO

Thanks for everyone's help! The one I'd been eyeing on Saks.com went on sale so I jumped at the chance- 60% off!


----------



## miyake

i LOVE their down coats!  I have one and it is very durable....and super warm *100% down and i am in Canada too.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

cool that you all like moncler - i fell in love this fall with those jackets but its difficult to find one even here in europe - they don't have  a lot of shops and everything is sold quickly..
i'll try my luck this weekend

mon-claiiiireeeeee


----------



## forever21

I love Moncler.  The quality and fit are really good.  Let us know what you got!


----------



## motorcyclegirl

i found one in a moncler shop near my hometown...

first i wanted BADIA but with the hoodie it seemed so big and fat - so i decided to take CLAIRE which is more elegant and less sporty...

one of my favorite models is FLAN - but they did not have it anymore bcs they already had it last year,

so i am very happy with my Claire in black - the jacket keeps so warm, but i have to wear a long pullover as the jacket is not to long - but i looooveee it

my nicest christmas present this year!!!

check my foto - what do you think???


----------



## effinhaute

nice picture motorcyclegirl!! you look great in that jacket, i love it!

I am wondering.. are the jackets on ebay all fake?


----------



## motorcyclegirl

i think all those jackets from china and bulgaria are fakes for sure - 
there are a few from germany which are even used those could be real ones...

but better don't buy from ebay..
the sizes of all the models are very different...


----------



## Eugin

Definetely check out Saks. I got SO a Moncler jacket there which he finds very durable and extremely warm almost even too toasty at times!


----------



## sonya

Barneys also sells Moncler, I think.


----------



## BLJanz

I just purchased a Moncler off eBay.  I expected it to be a fake but I was OK with that as long as the jacket was what I was expecting, but it wasn't.  The material of the jacket is nothing like it looks in the photos.  It's not nearly as shiny and it feels like polyester, not nylon.  I'm guessing that the photos in the auctions are of an authentic Moncler and the jackets sold are fakes.

For those of you that own a Moncler, is the jacket material as shiny and smooth as it looks in the photos?  Does it feel really smooth and slippery?  What does the material tag say?  Does it say nylon or polyamide.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BLJanz

Here is a picture of the fake Moncler.  The coat was completely black on the auction photos but this is the actual color, kind of a dark brownish gray, and it's not as shiny as the camera flash makes it look.






I did request a refund and seller claims that he offers refunds if not satisfied.  Before buying I sent messages to a few of this seller's previous customers and they were happy with their purchase.  I'm definitely not.  I will be waiting for fall/winter and buying an authentic Moncler.


----------



## pursemania

Mine came with authentication cards - bought it from Intermix.  Very soft and shiny.  Wore it this past season and so far looks brand new.  Very warm and comfy!


----------



## BLJanz

There are some on eBay that have an authentication tag/number but it's just as easy to make a fake one of those as it is a fake jacket.

The seller of this fake jacket stands behind his claim that it's authentic but I don't buy it for a second.  He said he got it directly from the Moncler factory in Bulgaria.  Aren't they exclusively made in France?

I'm confused because there is an eBay seller that warns people to look out for fake Monclers and even outlines the things to look for to identify a fake, and now is selling one that says Bulgaria on the tag.  

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## BLJanz

I checked with one eBay seller of authentic Monclers and he said that many of them are made in Bulgaria, but many more fakes are as well.

Just curious, can anyone tell me what the materal tag says inside their Moncler coat?  From what I understand Monclers are made from nylon but so many of the coats on eBay say polyester in the listing description.

I own both a polyester coat and a polyamide (nylon) coat and it is a world of difference between the two materials.  The fake coat I bought says it's polyamide but it looks and feels just like polyester.


----------



## sweetpea2

they have them at Lisa Kline too:

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/shop-by/Designer/MONCL/1/0/


----------



## monsters

The tag says:
Doublure-Linning-Futter-Foedera-Foder 100% Polyamide,
Bord Cote-Ribbung-Costina 50% Acrylic 50% Wool,
Garnissage-Filling -Polsterung-Imbottitura-Fylning Down

Hope this helps.


----------



## daisyduke947

Who are the sellers on eBay of authentic Moncler coats?

What stores in New York sell Moncler? I'm guessing both Barneys and Saks Fifth Avenue, but are there other stores? Or is there a Moncler flagship store?


----------



## BLJanz

The only one I've seen that sells authentic Monclers semi-regularly (truly authentic that they claim) is icannotpickaname2003.  Their prices are high as expected and the coats they sell still have a price tag from the retailer it was purchased from.

I'll have to wait for the winter line to come out and then think about getting one.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Thanks!


----------



## Londoner

Are all Moncler made in France?


----------



## BLJanz

I just bought a Moncler from Barneys and it says it is made in Romania.

I recently exchanged e-mails with a Moncler enthusiast from Switzerland and he said that Moncler originated in France but went bankrupt years back and was  awarded  to an Italian company where the production was moved to Bulgaria.  He wasn't aware that they were also made in Romania but I guess they are.  He said that Monclers sold in Europe do not have a "Made in" tag on them and he said it's probably because eastern Europe is known for cheap labor, kind of like Mexico is known to the US.


----------



## Londoner

Since some of them were made in Bulgaria and Romania, I believe that some were also made in China.  I saw some Moncler in HK that have a tag made in China.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

SSENSE sells Moncler too!


----------



## BLJanz

I have heard that any Moncler made in China is a fake.  Right now there are tons of them on eBay and iOffer, all made in China, and very likely fakes.  I did buy a Chinese made Moncler through iOffer and although the seller showed a picture of a genuine Moncler in his listing, the jacket sent to me was slightly different than the photo and a definite fake.  

I think these sellers of fakes prey on people who want a Moncler and do not have the real thing to compare it to, hence they don't know the difference and are happy with their purchase.

The jacket material of an authentic Moncler is a luxurious high quality nylon (polyamide) and most of these fakes use cheap nylon or polyester, although the tag will say polyamide.

A rule of thumb is that you get what you pay for.  Ask yourself why any seller would sell a $1000 jacket, new or recent model, brand new, for less than $500? Or an $800 jacket for less than $100? A seller might want to list an item at a lower start price to generate interest and of course there are always great deals to be found on eBay, but if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## bella011

you have a few nice models here
http://www.lineafashion.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=22


----------



## tom_moncler

Hey Motorcyclegirl, 

Your picture is great where you wear the Claire jacket. I know that place where it was taken very well, being there on vacation right NOW!!.

I am also a motorcycle fan and after all a Moncler addict, for all those who love Moncler, you can find comprehensive informations on my website www.monclerworld.ch. As motorcyclegirl has mentioned, it is better not to buy from eBay because many jackets offered there are faked. For Americans, there is a shop that just opened in Aspen, CO. You will find a lot of addresses where Moncler jackets are available on my site, as well as an info about how to spot fakes as well. 

I'd be happy to communicate with other Moncler addicts as well.....

Cheers Tom


----------



## BLJanz

Wow did these Moncler jackets ever get hard to find.  In December I bought and exchanged 2 sizes before I got one that was the right fit, and now they are hard to find anywhere in the US.  I'm glad I got mine in time.


----------



## Prada_Princess

OMG found this at a fabuous price )))))))))))

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p.../6450?colour=chocolate&source=UK&siteid=40957

How cosy does this jacket look??????????

matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/mon-u-alberta-bomber_cho/xlarge/mon-u-alberta-bomber_cho_1.jpg

Browns Fashion


----------



## BLJanz

Ah yes, the Alberta/Albertina is a great jacket.  I wanted this one originally but it was almost $500 more than the Claire.  Looks like a pretty good deal on sale right now.  Too bad they don't have it in black (in stock) or I might just have to buy one.


----------



## tom_moncler

Seems like there are pretty good deals out there with the jackets being on sale, however, guess the main problem is the size since probably only the smallest and the largest sizes are left, so chances are small to find the right size. I am amazed that so many shops in the UK seem to offer these jackets.....


----------



## BLJanz

I suppose since they're made in Europe, the availability is much greater over there.  Not so in the US.  Many online retailers had them in November and December but now they're picked over, and you're right, the most popular sizes are gone.

Barneys had a big sale on Moncler in December which depleted their stock.


----------



## melzy

^The Moncler jackets at Barneys were heavily discounted but they weren't the popular styles. I think most of them were two-toned like white with a green stripe or metallic shiny.


----------



## tom_moncler

Well, yes, seems like Moncler is mainly found in Europe since it is produced here. However, guess it's coming over to the US slowly as I've seen an article in a German magazine about the high society in Aspen/CO. Mariah Carey is pictured with her friend Nick Cannon, both wearing a shiny red Moncler (hers is a Badia, couldn't determine his). So maybe one should plan x-mas/new year vacation in Aspen to get to see Moncler over there?!


----------



## BLJanz

> The Moncler jackets at Barneys were heavily discounted but they weren't the popular styles. I think most of them were two-toned like white with a green stripe or metallic shiny.


Actually, they had the Claire model discounted as well as the Everest which is the basic mens jacket.  I think the Badia was also on sale but all of these styles went quickly.

They still show the Everest on sale for $519 (regular $750) but there are none in stock.

I've never seen anyone wearing a Moncler where I live (unless I look in the mirror)   I would imagine you would find people wearing them in the higher society areas like New York or maybe the high end ski resort areas like Aspen.


----------



## tom_moncler

BLJanz said:


> I've never seen anyone wearing a Moncler where I live (unless I look in the mirror)  I would imagine you would find people wearing them in the higher society areas like New York or maybe the high end ski resort areas like Aspen.


 
Aspen certainly would be the place to be. Check this out: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ive-red-snow-boots-Christian-Dior-course.html


----------



## webhawk

Londoner said:


> Are all Moncler made in France?


My jacket was made in France. It is the Moncler Vanoise. Love it!!!


----------



## tom_moncler

Does it really say that it was made in France???? Usually they are produced in Bulgaria and I've also heard from Romania, but as far as I know, they haven't produced them in France anymore for the last 10 years. How old is the jacket?


----------



## webhawk

tom_moncler said:


> Does it really say that it was made in France???? Usually they are produced in Bulgaria and I've also heard from Romania, but as far as I know, they haven't produced them in France anymore for the last 10 years. How old is the jacket?


This jacket is part of the new men&#8217;s 2009 collection and it says &#8220;Made In France&#8221;. This was purchased directly from the Moncler shop that just opened in Aspen, Colorado in November.


----------



## webhawk

The following is a write up of my Moncler I picked up in November. It is the nicest coat I have ever seen. Period!

A new clothing code overhauls all the rules of the quilted jacket. 
It is no longer just hi-tech and ultra-sporty; now it is also very urban and produced using highly prized English wools which change its look completely. 
The surprising Moncler d&#8217;Angleterre interprets Shetland wool, British tweed and a vast range of traditional materials produced by Marling & Evans Ltd, the brand which has represented the crème de la crème of the West of England&#8217;s textile industry since 1782.
Remo Ruffini, Chairman of Moncler, stated &#8220;I worked to produce a new look for this collection: the quilted jacket has not changed shape, but the surface is now in wool. This is to give a new vision and a change in direction for its intended usage. The transformation is tangible and easy to see: the &#8220;shell&#8221; of this new Moncler d&#8217;Angleterre jacket is rendered finer than ever through the use of highly prized English wools, the technical performance of which has been boosted to guarantee that the garment is exceedingly comfortable and totally flexible in terms of use&#8221;.


----------



## tom_moncler

Interesting information indeed....I've read abouth the new Moncler d' Angleterre line but didn't know it was made in France. The shiny ones mainly are made in Bulgaria, but who knows where else they produce their goods...?!
Is that your first Moncler?


----------



## webhawk

tom_moncler said:


> Interesting information indeed....I've read abouth the new Moncler d' Angleterre line but didn't know it was made in France. The shiny ones mainly are made in Bulgaria, but who knows where else they produce their goods...?!
> Is that your first Moncler?


This is my first Moncler. I have never seen anyone wearing one either. I never was able to get one before in the U.S. At least one I knew was the real thing. You always wonder when you see them second hand at deep discounts online and you have only the photo to go by. This was right off the rack directly from Moncler in Aspen, and no discount, but very much worth it. Really a one of a kind jacket.


----------



## aquaocean

Hi,
xxx
read our rules!


----------



## tom_moncler

aquaocean said:


> Hi,
> xxx
> read our rules!


 
Hi, 

I just read the rules but couldn't find anything wrong here.... ... Please specify


----------



## tom_moncler

webhawk said:


> This is my first Moncler. I have never seen anyone wearing one either. I never was able to get one before in the U.S. This was right off the rack directly from Moncler in Aspen, and no discount, but very much worth it. Really a one of a kind jacket.


 
Yeah, with the shop opened in Aspen, you probably are going to see more Monclers around the US. How much did you pay for it??

I own around 30 Moncler jackets, a few years ago one could have said that it was a capital investment, but with the market flooded in the meantime, this doesn't seem to be the case. Anyway, that's not the reason I bought them....


----------



## webhawk

The Moncler Vanoise sells for $1,700 US. The workmanship in wool/tweed outer shell really makes it stand out in my opinion. With the temperature near -34C over the next couple of days where I live, it also keeps you very warm.


----------



## tom_moncler

1700 bucks? Geez, quite some money, but you certainly will need a warm jacket in upstate NY at around -34C..... Funny, I was travelling through New England last September and visited Lake Placid which must be somewhere in your area then..... very nice place up there!!


----------



## mitko82

Xxxxx


----------



## tom_moncler

Hmmm, making some advertising for your Internet shop?

Well, great selecton, and despite the prices are quite in a normal level, I am always wondering if something's wrong with all those jackets comming from Bulgaria. I know that Moncler is producing the major part of their jackets there, but wondering how it can be that the market is going to be flooded with low price jackets.....


----------



## mitko82

XXXX
read our rules


----------



## mitko82

Yes Tom , 
i am from Bulgaria , And you know that the Factory are here in Bulgaria 
XXXXXX. 
And on the market is Full with Chinase Fakes Staff


----------



## pursemania

tom_moncler said:


> Interesting information indeed....I've read abouth the new Moncler d' Angleterre line but didn't know it was made in France. The shiny ones mainly are made in Bulgaria, but who knows where else they produce their goods...?!
> Is that your first Moncler?


 
For what its worth - I bought my jacket from Intermix (a reliable retailer) in NYC last year and it is made in Italy.


----------



## my bags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180320969732&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
What do you think about this vest? Thank you!


----------



## mitko82

I Think its China Fake ! that Vest


----------



## my bags

Why??? Its look good to me. I think you just say so because you want me to buy from you. Ha ha ha .....


----------



## mitko82

ha ha ha , i didnt tell you that you should buy from me! We discuss about that Vest and i am sharing my opinion


----------



## my bags

well, you did not tell me why you think so. Is it anything wrong with this vest??? I would like to know before I buy. Thank you. Should I ask for more pictures may be?
I would like others people opinion too!!!


----------



## mitko82

I look now at seller text , he wrote its made in bulgaria, if he dont lie it must be real vest .


----------



## mitko82

Look that one and compare with it . but this one is Not so Shiny  look 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONCLER-Ghana-W...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## aquaocean

I just bought my first Moncler Ghana vest...it's so perfect!  It's a yummy yellow and made in France.  But, what I would love is a Tivoli jacket which is an older style that I saw on Victoria Beckham.  The Tivoli looks similar to Clair but is more fitted, slim, and feminine.  Does anyone know if Moncler reproduces older styles by any chance or recommend a slimmer fitting style?  Thank you.


----------



## mitko82

How much did you pay for your Ghana MOncler ?


----------



## webhawk

my bags said:


> well, you did not tell me why you think so. Is it anything wrong with this vest??? I would like to know before I buy. Thank you. Should I ask for more pictures may be?
> I would like others people opinion too!!!


The first thing I notice with the vest is the fabric hanger above the tag on the inside back. My Moncler is blue on the left and red on the right while this one appears to be the opposite. I believe it to be a fake.


----------



## tom_moncler

Interesting discussion going on here. Except for webhawk's remark about the hanger colors, it looks pretty much authentic to me. It has the labels, the cartoon, the additional small bag with replacement buttons and the little booklet, all that usually comes with an original Moncler these days. Furthermore, it has Fiocchi buttons. 
@ mitko: the buttons on this jacket are black, whereas the jacket on your link has silver buttons. I have a picture copied from the Moncler homepage in 2007 of their Ghana model, and these buttons are black too. How comes yours are silver???


----------



## webhawk

tom_moncler said:


> Interesting discussion going on here. Except for webhawk's remark about the hanger colors, it looks pretty much authentic to me. It has the labels, the cartoon, the additional small bag with replacement buttons and the little booklet, all that usually comes with an original Moncler these days. Furthermore, it has Fiocchi buttons.
> @ mitko: the buttons on this jacket are black, whereas the jacket on your link has silver buttons. I have a picture copied from the Moncler homepage in 2007 of their Ghana model, and these buttons are black too. How comes yours are silver???


Hi Tom. I am interested on your take on my observation of the colors on the fabric hanger. You have many Moncler's and I am interested to know if any of your coats have the same pattern as the one shown or are all yours just the opposite? I wonder...


----------



## mitko82

TOOOM . YES MY BUTTONS ARE SILVER ALUMINUM LOOK , THEY COME OUT FROM FACTORY . AND LET YOU KNOW  that if you buy a Ghana vest with small bag with replacement buttons on a good price for 100 usd , its really big fake , because all china made they have small bag with replacement buttons and some small book  
Mine jacket are comming out from factory and i dont have such thinks as small bag with replacement buttons or Tags . thats why i get them on good price and sell them on good price .


----------



## my bags

I got some more pictures from this ebay seller. I am sure now its Authentic! 

at Saks.com also with black buttons..

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1232283366713&ev19=1:1


----------



## mitko82

They come different year different collection and they change some staff as buttons as materials as different colors .


----------



## BLJanz

You can't trust that all Moncler made in Bulgaria are real. The first one I bought off eBay (Albertina) was made in Bulgaria and it was a terrible cheap fake (see my earlier posts in this thread). The seller showed a picture of a real one in his listing but sent a poor fake that looked nothing like the picture. The material was cheap polyester, the buttons were plastic and the "wolf" fur trim around the hood was synthetic and strands of it easily fulled out. The seller stood by his claim that it came right from the Moncler factory in Bulgaria but that was a complete joke.


----------



## mitko82

Most of Made in Bulgarian Moncler are really come out from Factory. They have around Small 15 factory that Tailor Moncler in Bulgaria.  
Maybe that what you both is made in china and that guy is selling as real , who know!


----------



## tom_moncler

aquaocean said:


> But, what I would love is a Tivoli jacket which is an older style that I saw on Victoria Beckham. The Tivoli looks similar to Clair but is more fitted, slim, and feminine. Does anyone know if Moncler reproduces older styles by any chance or recommend a slimmer fitting style? Thank you.


 
As a matter of fact, they do sometimes reproduce older styles. However, I assume that they only reproduce styles that were top sellers. I have also seen the pics of Victoria Beckham wearing the yellow Tivoli and it looked great, but I've seen only 1 other Tivoli in reality, and I've seen quite a lot of Moncler jackets. So I guess it's doubtful whether they will bring it again, and if so, it could take some years. Check out their homepage in July when the new collections will be uploaded!


----------



## tom_moncler

mitko82 said:


> TOOOM . YES MY BUTTONS ARE SILVER ALUMINUM LOOK , THEY COME OUT FROM FACTORY . AND LET YOU KNOW that if you buy a Ghana vest with small bag with replacement buttons on a good price for 100 usd , its really big fake , because all china made they have small bag with replacement buttons and some small book
> Mine jacket are comming out from factory and i dont have such thinks as small bag with replacement buttons or Tags . thats why i get them on good price and sell them on good price .


 
Well, I am not convinced on this. Since so many fakes and apparently 2nd class models from Bulgaria around, one almost has no chance but to sell an authentic jacket for a very low price too.


----------



## tom_moncler

webhawk said:


> Hi Tom. I am interested on your take on my observation of the colors on the fabric hanger. You have many Moncler's and I am interested to know if any of your coats have the same pattern as the one shown or are all yours just the opposite? I wonder...


 
Hi Webhawk, 

I've checked my jackets, the older model don't have that fabric hanger, but those who have it: blue is always on the left, and right is on the red. I wasn't too clearly visible in the picture, but it could also be that the hanger was turned around its own axe 180 degrees and therefore looked like it was wrong....


----------



## my bags

Hi! May be it is difference between women  and men jackets?????


----------



## webhawk

tom_moncler said:


> Hi Webhawk,
> 
> I've checked my jackets, the older model don't have that fabric hanger, but those who have it: blue is always on the left, and right is on the red. I wasn't too clearly visible in the picture, but it could also be that the hanger was turned around its own axe 180 degrees and therefore looked like it was wrong....


Or it was a fake....LOL


----------



## aquaocean

tom_moncler said:


> As a matter of fact, they do sometimes reproduce older styles. However, I assume that they only reproduce styles that were top sellers. I have also seen the pics of Victoria Beckham wearing the yellow Tivoli and it looked great, but I've seen only 1 other Tivoli in reality, and I've seen quite a lot of Moncler jackets. So I guess it's doubtful whether they will bring it again, and if so, it could take some years. Check out their homepage in July when the new collections will be uploaded!





Hi Tom,

I love your informative site...in fact that's where I identified the Tivoli jacket.  I think you're right about them reproducing only very popular older styles, so I went ahead and ordered a new yellow and black style.  

I saw a dark navy, almost blue inkish black Everest(?) on a man and it looked fantastic on him!   I bet you have one of these, too.  I didn't know about Moncler when I saw his jacket, but knew it was very high-end due to unusual color, shine and stitching.  I couldn't stop looking at it, and knew I had to have one...now three, I think I might have the Moncler Bug!

Thanks for the reply.

By the way do you or anyone else here know which is the most popular women's style?


----------



## BLJanz

> By the way do you or anyone else here know which is the most popular women's style?


If I were to guess, I would think Claire and Badia.  When I was looking for Monclers at Barneys and other online retailers, those 2 seemed to be the quickest to go.  I have a Claire and love the way it fits.  Badia has a similar fit but with a hood.  I've also seen a couple photos of celebrities wearing these 2 styles.


----------



## tom_moncler

my bags said:


> Hi! May be it is difference between women and men jackets?????


 
Hi, 
I mainly got mens jackets, but there was also one women's jacket which had the colors of the hanger that way. But as already mentioned, it wasn't really clearly visible for me on the picture whether the blue part was left or right. Otherwise the jacket looked authentic, did YOU buy it?


----------



## tom_moncler

aquaocean said:


> I love your informative site...in fact that's where I identified the Tivoli jacket. I think you're right about them reproducing only very popular older styles, so I went ahead and ordered a new yellow and black style.
> 
> I saw a dark navy, almost blue inkish black Everest(?) on a man and it looked fantastic on him! I bet you have one of these, too.
> 
> By the way do you or anyone else here know which is the most popular women's style?


 
Thanks for your comments, glad you like my homepage, someone recently told me that it was like a Moncler-Wikipedia which is quite a compliment. 

Yes, in fact I do own an Everest jacket, but not the model of this season, bought mine in January 2006, light blue ouside and red inside, very nice. Seems to be one of the more successful models and therefore has been reproduced again. 

My guess of the most popular women's style jacket is also the Badia and the Claire, the Meina coat was also quite successful.


----------



## fashion212

are monclers from ssense.com real ?


----------



## BLJanz

I would trust that the designer brands from Ssense are authentic.  They appear to fit in with the rest of the upper class retailers like Neimann, Barneys, Saks, etc. 

The price should tell you alot.  The fake ones are usually sold for a price that's "too good to be true".


----------



## jon

:okay:





motorcyclegirl said:


> cool that you all like moncler - i fell in love this fall with those jackets but its difficult to find one even here in europe - they don't have  a lot of shops and everything is sold quickly..
> i'll try my luck this weekend
> 
> mon-claiiiireeeeee


I love these jackets also they are so soft, shiny and warm and look amazing so I recently purchased my first moncler down jacket on an eBay store, its a shiny navy everest down jacket which cost quite a lot and seems its 100% authentic (and it says made in Bulgaria on the label.) 

I agree you have to be very careful when buying on eBay; you have to know what to look for, I asked the seller quite a few questions about the jacket and checked out and read the sellers feedback comments which were all a 100% positive which is all stated under meet the seller section. 

He also supplied several photos of the jacket, labels, zipper and buttons which said lampo on the zipper, fiocchio Italy on the buttons and the labels and logos were all the right colours and in the right places. 

My only problem is I am too embarrassed to wear it in public. I was told by a female friend that it looks ridicules on me and that she would feel very embarrassed for me if she new I was going to wear a shiny down jacket like this it in public. She said its to shiny and feminine looking on me and that she has only seen girls wearing shiny moncler down jackets she says shiny down jackets are ok and fashionable for girls to wear, but certainly not guys. 
I dont know what to do, I dont have the confidence to wear it now, and I think I would feel very embarrassed and self-conscious now in front of people at what they might say or think of me if they saw me in this shiny down jacket. Is she right should I listen to what she said and sell it, or should I ignore her comments? has anyone got any advice for me?.


----------



## tom_moncler

Well, my advice is to ignore what your friend says. 

Fact is that Moncler makes shiny jackets also for men, and they for sure don't make them to make us men feel embarrassed when we wear these jackets.
Basically, it's like with everything in live - take whatever item (a car for example) and ask 100 people whether they like it or not. Some will tell you yes and others will tell you no. 

That's the way it is, also with your friend. It's her personal opinion that shiny jackets are for women only, fair enough. But that's not a global opinion. My advise is not to wear the shiny jacket when you go out with her as she apparently feels embarrassed, however, if you go out with somebody else or all alone, just wear it. From my personal experience, I only can tell that if I move around at crowded places, I see many men and women where I think that they are dressed nicely, and others where I think: "yuk"   However, it's just a matter of seconds I see them, I won't tell them and they wouldn't notice..... so no worries, but YOU have to feel comfortable at the end....


----------



## mitko82

http://moncler.webeden.co.uk


----------



## lily hope

I know a website, sell low price moncler, about 130euro.   www.lowpriceon.com lowpricecustomers@hotmail.

comlowpriceon.com/mens-clothes/cheap-coats-wholesale/Moncler-jackets-hoodies-for-sale/thumbnails/Moncler%20ID%20BL16-9964.jpglowpriceon.com/mens-clothes/cheap-coats-wholesale/Moncler-jackets-hoodies-for-sale/images/Moncler%20ID%20BL16-9971.jpg


----------



## lily hope

hi, www.lowpriceon.com

very cheap moncler jackets. 130euro, include shipping 
 sale email, lowpricecustomers@hotmail.com


----------



## lily hope

www.lowpriceon.com 
10000 products, lowest price, moncler jackets 130 euro. wholesale price for you
sale email:
lowpricecustomers@hotmail.com
lowpriceonsale1@yahoo.com 
good luck


----------



## lily hope

most moncler jackets on ebay are fake, many wholesalor purchase on our website.  www.lowpriceon.com
they purchase at very low price, 130euro, sell at high price, if you want to save money, you can buy on our website yourself, sale email:
lowpricecustomers@hotmail.com lowpriceonsale1@yahoo.com


----------



## mitko82

Moncler store , moncler online , moncler jacket  
aliso , bulgarie , georgia , ghana , ghany 

www.monclerstore.co.uk


----------



## frederbau

Seems this brand is becoming the new hot thing to get in the winter ... A new Millet rage?
Those guys seem to know where to get the real stuff ... check it out
*www.buymoncler.com*


----------



## catalyst81

BLJanz said:


> I just bought a Moncler from Barneys and it says it is made in Romania.
> 
> I recently exchanged e-mails with a Moncler enthusiast from Switzerland and he said that Moncler originated in France but went bankrupt years back and was awarded to an Italian company where the production was moved to Bulgaria. He wasn't aware that they were also made in Romania but I guess they are. He said that Monclers sold in Europe do not have a "Made in" tag on them and he said it's probably because eastern Europe is known for cheap labor, kind of like Mexico is known to the US.


 
i got mine from a reliable retailer in london called Browns. I remembered there was a tag that says Made in Romania when i was at the store checking it! but now i cant find the tag on the parka at all!


----------



## Sweets13

Is this real?
http://www.us-moncleroutlet.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44_45


----------



## kvc06

Sweets13 said:


> Is this real?
> http://www.us-moncleroutlet.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44_45



No, everything on the site is fake


----------



## juneping

try Serale NYC....they have a lot Moncler's down coat.


----------



## moneyandpower24

hey can soemone tell me if this site is legit for monclers????

http://www.lineafashion.com/store/index.php


----------



## Phillyfan

ssense.com


----------



## moneyandpower24

and im also curiouse if these monclers are legit can someone plz help??

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M..._Outerwear?hash=item5637889208#ht_2617wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-M..._Outerwear?hash=item3357f0c3cf#ht_1365wt_1167

and plz mk asap!!!! thnk you


----------



## johnb415

i just bought a moncler from bloomingdales and its from bulgaria.  

i do agree with you to be very skeptical on ebay.  if you are interested in one on ebay i would buy from a private seller (non commercial seller) and to have them take a pic of the receipt of where they bought it from.  if they cant produce a receipt.. be skeptical.  the worst is shelling out hundreds of dollars for a fake jacket.


----------



## johnb415

yeah i also have one that i bought from ssense that was made in romania so i double vouch for that


----------



## tan_angel

Hi,i wanna buy Moncler  from this website 
http://www.monclerstore.co.uk 
(ebay seller/ item  plastovo  /  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385342084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)
and i asked them
they said its real,but I was needing to know before i buy, the online store seems too good on prices to be true =)
so can anyone tell me about thise website? Thanx!
thanks


----------



## eunice0525

tan_angel said:


> Hi,i wanna buy Moncler from this website
> http://www.monclerstore.co.uk
> (ebay seller/ item plastovo / http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385342084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)
> and i asked them
> they said its real,but I was needing to know before i buy, the online store seems too good on prices to be true =)
> so can anyone tell me about thise website? Thanx!
> thanks


 

Its fake do not get it from there...


----------



## moneyandpower24

hey i wanna buy a moncler can someone tell me if this is authentic

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MONCL..._Outerwear?hash=item3a5576d0a6#ht_8047wt_1131


----------



## moneyandpower24

is this moncler authentic
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MONCL..._Outerwear?hash=item3a5576d0a6#ht_8047wt_1131


----------



## zoonne

eunice0525 said:


> Its fake do not get it from there...




It`s a pity, but Many Thanx =)


----------



## Zimquik

Hey guys. I am a young boy living in Denmark and looking for a "cheap" moncler jacket. I've been looking and I really want a model "Moncler Branson" jacket. 
I've been viewing alot of sites but I still can't find a website that got the jacket on sale for around about $400-700,- dollars. Is it impossible to find the jacket at that pricerange or does anyone know a good website with good feedback?

- I don't care what country to website is from. 

Thanks

Michael.


----------



## babyshingo

I am going to New York City for Xmas, where can I find Moncler Jackets?


----------



## nycfashionlvr

babyshingo said:


> I am going to New York City for Xmas, where can I find Moncler Jackets?



Barneys, Bloomingdales, Bergdorfs, Saks


----------



## feijimao

http://www.fashionstyleonsale.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=22

it is very low price there. is it real one or fake one? thanks.


----------



## moneyandpower24

is this moncler legit?
http://www.solecollector.com/forums/ads_mod/images/ad44465_img1_large.jpg
http://www.solecollector.com/forums/ads_mod/images/ad44465_img3_large.jpg


----------



## NY007

I just purchased Moncler Moka from www.monclerjackets.co.uk
Does anybody know if this is a legit site?  Customer service was pretty good.

The item was delivered this morning and all the buttons (Fiocchi Italy), zippers (Lampo) seem to be authentic....exactly what they described in ther site but feels bit heavier than my few other down jackets. It did not come with authenticity card, but shipped directly from Bulgaria.  

This is my first Moncler purchase, and was only 299 Euro (store original price was 400 Euro - still cheap....)

Since I cannot find this model anywhere in where I live in NY, I had to try them.
Does anybody know about this site?


----------



## nycfashionlvr

^^This does not look legit to me. The " original" prices they have listed are way lower than the real prices in stores.


----------



## golden's mom

Barneys


----------



## NY007

I guess I get what I paid for
Too bad, I did not know they have such a fake distributer openly online.....


----------



## ubiquitous

I have to say i'm stunned how many I-sellers are offering fake Moncler jackets as the real deal. I reckon the only way to be sure is to get them from your local store who sells them. You really have to forget getting low prices with this brand , it's high end and it's priced that way. A couple of weeks ago my girlfriend bought a Claire style down jacket which was on sale for ..... &#8364;345,- !!!  I'm just saying even with clearance your not getting close to the I-sellers prices.   Be safe and by retail, more fun anyway...


----------



## gheaden

Always check the Certilogo Code inside the coat, as well.


----------



## cocrocodile

could anyonehelp me to authenthicate this moncler coat ?
TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-MONCLE...mQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item439d1a8dd8


----------



## donmi

there are many good fakes out there! be careful though!


----------



## Yvan

Hi all, new to this forum.

Being a Moncler jacket wearer en collectioner since the 1970's I know from experience that it's sometimes very, very difficult to distinguish between the real stuff and fakes, especially on the second hand market.

The characteristics mentioned often to distinguish between the two ("Moncler" or "Fiochi" on buttons, Lampo zippers...) don't add up, as the factory has used lots of different buttons, zippers... over the years.

Some people mention the quality, structure and feel of the fabrics used. Well, that isn't a real criterion either. Over the years Moncler has used very different types of fabrics, ranging from very soft to the touch up to the current rather hard feeling shells.

Price isn't a criterion, at least not on the second hand market: I bougt genuine Monclers for 30 Euro and fakes for 300...

Authentication by a store selling Moncler... Well Let me tell you something: to test the knowledge of stores selling Moncler, I asked two stores here to identify the model of an older Moncler jacket. It was a Moncler Verneuil, very popular in the 1980's. None of the two could... Furthermore I asked to authenticate a fake, bought in Bulgaria. The did authenticate it as a genuine Moncler...


----------



## Yvan

This was/is the genuine Moncler Verneuil I asked to identify:

puffa.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=downloadattachmentpage&board=buysell&thread=1459&post=14283


----------



## missyb

That's why I got mine at Saks. At least you may not get the best deal but you know its not a fake.


----------



## takeoutbox

canadian ladies, there are some moncler winter coats on clearance at sporting life.


----------



## PuffyJacket

First time poster here. But where would you buy Moncler here in the UK???

Im a guy, looking early for my new jacket (as my current The North Face has seen 3 winters now and is feeling old) for winter 2010/2011 as ive been tipped off that Moncler is something you need to start early to get what you want, or closer to what you want.


----------



## Perfect Day

the ebay one looked fake to me


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Hello, how is Moncler sizing? I noticed its 3, 4, 5, 6. Thanks.


----------



## randr21

I own a size 1 and I believe it fits a US size 2-4.


----------



## catalyst81

PuffyJacket said:


> First time poster here. But where would you buy Moncler here in the UK???
> 
> Im a guy, looking early for my new jacket (as my current The North Face has seen 3 winters now and is feeling old) for winter 2010/2011 as ive been tipped off that Moncler is something you need to start early to get what you want, or closer to what you want.



you could get yours at:-
1) Browns on South Molten Lane but i think they only stock ladies moncler.
2) Harrods
3) Moncler boutique on Sloane Street (5min walk from Harrods). they stock unisex

by far, the moncler boutique is the best. am very petite and ive started looking around for a new one this season but was being told the full winter collection would be in by sep or mid sep... good luck!


----------



## TKM69

Hi there, I wonder if anyone could give me some help in authenticating this coat please? Was the Pop Star around in 2009? Plese let me know if I need to get more photos and what of??

Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280571713376&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## PuffyJacket

catalyst81 said:


> you could get yours at:-
> 1) Browns on South Molten Lane but i think they only stock ladies moncler.
> 2) Harrods
> 3) Moncler boutique on Sloane Street (5min walk from Harrods). they stock unisex
> 
> by far, the moncler boutique is the best. am very petite and ive started looking around for a new one this season but was being told the full winter collection would be in by sep or mid sep... good luck!


 
Thanks for those ideas, sinche i posted that message, i found a Moncler stockist where i live as London is a 5 hour train ride away for me. Would love to visit London one day and visit the boutique and get myself a really good and nice jacket!!! As now i think im gonna see if i can get a Canada Goose this time.



TKM69 said:


> Hi there, I wonder if anyone could give me some help in authenticating this coat please? Was the Pop Star around in 2009? Thanks so much.


 
Its simply a fake model and you should try looking at the Monlcer Lucie coat from a few years back.


----------



## TKM69

Its simply a fake model and you should try looking at the Monlcer Lucie coat from a few years back.[/QUOTE]

Gosh, really!  Thats incredible that there isn't even an authentic Moncler style thats been imitated. Quite a shock

The seller couldn't have confused the style with the Lucie, could she?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280571713376&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## PuffyJacket

Id say use this web site to get all the authentic Moncler Models. Also gives the time and length of production!!!

http://www.monclerworld.ch/Main.htm

Very good resource i found whilst looking for Moncler dealers myself.


----------



## tbbw

Mitko, pi6i sms na 0883 46 50 79, ako moje6 da nameri6 qketa.


----------



## erik.certilogo

Hey Guys,
  I'm new here and I'm a web-marketing assistant for Certilogo. 

  For all Monclers starting from the Autumn/Winter 2008 collection, the only way to 100% guarantee that your Moncler is not a fake is to verify the authenticity of a product by entering Certilogo's unique identification (CLG) code into the Product Authentication Service found at www.certilogo.com. This CLG code is placed by Moncler on each of its products&#8217; woven labels. 

  For more info, see our video (see link below) or feel free to ask me any questions!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhpsreutfyk


----------



## Alejandroo

Have you looked in Yoox? I think they have it there.


----------



## sara chen

Today i received my Moncler Bady ....it is so beautiful ,from this site : http://www.downjacket-mall.com/moncler-women/0-5.html


----------



## badgersmommy

Hi Moncler enthusiasts,

I just purchased my first Moncler 'Moreau' jacket from a shop which claimed it was authentic.  I know that there are a lot of fakes out there that have the tags, labels, etc attached.  So I double checked online at Certilogo and the numbers and style name was a match.  

The tag says that it's made in Hungary. Can anyone confirm this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

bluefly has a new shipment


----------



## vakata77

Hi!
I am new there. Unfouretanetely i bought my second Moncler jacket from inetnet. The first i bought from store i n bulgaria 6 years ago, and now iit is in excellent condition. The second i bought from monclerjackets-uk.com for 189 USD. First this jacket is cheap FAKE /no fiocchi,lampo,dust bag,certilogo number/,second-is smaller than me -my fist moncler is the same size.
dont buy fromthis or same seller. DONT BELIEVE SELLERS REVIEWS-ARE NOT TRUE.
In my opinion real jacket cost at least 500 USD in TRUSTED sellers.


----------



## Nina1612

hey guys, do you know wheather these are authentic??

http://www.shopthemoncler.com/

i think its too good to be true


----------



## vakata77

hi!
i think that is fake,is very cheap. in my opinion ask seller what brand is button and zippers in their jackets. on real Moncler buttons and zippers are fiocchi an lampo


----------



## Nina1612

okay, i will. thank you very much!


----------



## am2022

neiman marcus


----------



## jen.certilogo

Hey all, 

Glad you caught that one Vakata77!! just a quick word to all those who are looking for the real deal... post '08, all Moncler products have authentication codes provided by Certilogo to protect consumers from purchasing fake products. The only way to know if you have a real Moncler is to ask the retailer to pre-authenticate their apparel before you purchase it. Its totally free for them and protects the consumers. For more info check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhpsreutfyk and check out the site www.certilogo.com

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## zxxxz

Is this site legit?
http://www.monclerjacketsoutlets.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

zxxxz said:


> Is this site legit?
> http://www.monclerjacketsoutlets.com/



Hi, this website is not legit, fake.



Hope it helps.


----------



## Flip88

zxxxz said:


> Is this site legit?
> http://www.monclerjacketsoutlets.com/



fake


----------



## zxxxz

Moncler maintains a list of unauthorized web sites:
http://stopfakes.moncler.com/index_eng.php

Check it out!


----------



## justme10

anyone knows something about monclerbing.com? i order something from there and not receive any answer to emails and its become 1 week from the time i order the jacket . i dont know if its a scam or so? plsss anyone knows???


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

That's a fake site, you'd better contact your credit card company to cancel or if that's too late request a refund under the payment protection -fraud.

Harrods, Jane Davidson -Edinburgh, Matches fashion, My theresa, Browns, and Feathers Fashion are UK sites that sell Moncler. Nordstrom, Saks Firth Avenue and Bloomingdales also carry Moncler. All bonafide sites/retailers, good luck! x


----------



## justme10

Sarah Lizzie said:


> That's a fake site, you'd better contact your credit card company to cancel or if that's too late request a refund under the payment protection -fraud.
> 
> Harrods, Jane Davidson -Edinburgh, Matches fashion, My theresa, Browns, and Feathers Fashion are UK sites that sell Moncler. Nordstrom, Saks Firth Avenue and Bloomingdales also carry Moncler. All bonafide sites/retailers, good luck! x


uff i hope i will get my money back , i not got anything about this site (monclerbing.com) noting good or nothing bad so i supose it was real , at last it looks real , i payd with paypal, i will complain to them , i hope i will receive my money back 
thanks!


----------



## crooksncastles

Can I please get a legit check on Moncler? It looks real, but you never know! thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Duvetica-Moncle...ryZ57988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

justme10 said:


> uff i hope i will get my money back , i not got anything about this site (monclerbing.com) noting good or nothing bad so i supose it was real , at last it looks real , i payd with paypal, i will complain to them , i hope i will receive my money back
> thanks!



Well if you paid via payapl you should be fine, just go via the dispute route -counterfeit items/ fake site etc.. Fingers crossed for you, good luck! x


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

crooksncastles said:


> Can I please get a legit check on Moncler? It looks real, but you never know! thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Duvetica-Moncle...ryZ57988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



You need to post this in the 'Authenticate this Apparel' thread the experts there will be able to help you, most fakes so look extremely real, and the low price is usually an indicator of a fake, good luck! x


----------



## kcwc

Anyone knows where I can find a real moncler jacket in toronto canada 

Thanks a lot


----------



## satclondon

I recently purchased a Moncler top from www.moncler-uk-shop.com and after two months and countless emails the company refused to send anything but processed the payment. After I stipulated that they had commited fraad and theft they simply ceased communication. I wouldn't trust any of these dodgy sales sites from China. Check the credentials before you buy anything and always try to go to the official company website.

SATCLondon


----------



## takeoutbox

kcwc said:


> Anyone knows where I can find a real moncler jacket in toronto canada
> 
> Thanks a lot



sporting life, they actually have a pretty good sale right now, but alot of sizes are sold out, u can check out their website.
there's also holts, but their coats sell out fast, and at this point i doubt there are anything left.


----------



## chenche3204

God, There are four moncler boutiques in China: Beijing, Shanghai, Harbin and Hongkong.


----------



## chenche3204

BTW, it would be great if moncler could create an official online store since I am now living at a small town in USA and it is inconvenient to buy at local boutiques. BTW, generally, Barneys, saks, bloomingdales, and neiman marcus have actually limited moncler styles like ten for male or females at most to choose. Hope I can have one soon.


----------



## yuchinghsu

Does anyone know where to buy past season moncler Gamme rouge down jackets?
I have seen a beautiful one from 2009...but can't google anything online at all!!!


----------



## cico

PLEASE, could you auth coats too??

brand: moncler
Via: ebay
seller: fracama1987

http://cgi.ebay.it/Moncler-Duvet-Piu...ht_2135wt_1141


----------



## vrantriliquist

Is this site an authentic Moncler website? I really want to get the Moncler Ever jacket.

http://moncler.webeden.co.uk


----------



## FALLAX COR

paragon sports in NYC union square has a few moncler jackets at 50% off!


----------



## CoutureMe06

thanks a lot. ^^^^^


----------



## CwR

what about Diabro? I want to buy this one http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1569/products_id/23541 but wondering if it's authentic or not... any imputs please? thanks!


----------



## Jan1

I was offered a Moncler Everest through the internet. Can anyone tell me if this Moncler is as puffy as a The North Face Nuptse or not. I currently have a Nuptse and hope to replace it with something less puffy.

Also, is the black as shiny as the Claire or the Badia?


----------



## ventsi

mitko82 said:


> Yes Tom ,
> i am from Bulgaria , And you know that the Factory are here in Bulgaria
> XXXXXX.
> And on the market is Full with Chinase Fakes Staff


Zdravei Mitko az sam Ventsi i sam ot Velingrad, no jiveia v Boston.  Tarsia niakoi da me snabdiava s Moncler iaketa ot fabricata v Balgaria. Iskash li da napravim malkopari da me snabdivash s Moncler iaketa. Dai niakakav gsm da se svarja s teb ili email. Blagodaria predvaritelno moia email e kichikov22@yahoo.com


----------



## puming

I recent purchased a moncler jacket from eBay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170704218920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Never had experience with this moncler line, and the zipper is from ykk vislon and the snap bottom it says ykk stock on the back. I was able to confirm the certiLogo number and find the exact model. But I thought all moncler come with lampo and ficcno Italy hardware. Help please


----------



## svenesaes

Moncler finally has a website with online sales in the US (as well as Europe!) I live in NYC and even here it has been difficult sometimes to find a good selection; some styles/sizes sell out so quickly. Glad there is finally an online resource (selling the genuine article rather than fakes, that is!)

www.moncler.com


----------



## chessmont

I just got an advertising  email from Bloomingdales featuring Moncler...


----------



## Vugy

I'm between this two Moncler jackets and I don't know which one should I buy. I will probably wear it everyday even to work...
I'm 28 years old...

Moncler Rosseau or Moncler Chevalier?

Any help will be apreciated


----------



## danielle9825

I live in NY. i saw a website http://www.monclerjackets-newyork.com/ . the price is quite good. i think i will take one, is it legit? i have bought fake moncler. but the quality is quite ok. did anybody know about that?


----------



## kgirl<3

danielle9825 said:


> I live in NY. i saw a website http://www.monclerjackets-newyork.com/ . the price is quite good. i think i will take one, is it legit? i have bought fake moncler. but the quality is quite ok. did anybody know about that?



Fake.


----------



## Flip88

Yup, 100% fake.


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone have this jacket? I love it, but can't seem to find it. Any reviews? Also, does anyone know where I can find it? It is from a past season and I do not have the style name or any information.  Anything would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cullinan

If you live in the UK, the best place is the Bicester village outlet store, which always has a huge collection...


----------



## Myrkur

saira1214 said:


> Does anyone have this jacket? I love it, but can't seem to find it. Any reviews? Also, does anyone know where I can find it? It is from a past season and I do not have the style name or any information.  Anything would be appreciated. Thanks!



Wow I don't like Moncler at all, well not, I normally hate the brand. But I kinda like this coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

Cullinan said:
			
		

> If you live in the UK, the best place is the Bicester village outlet store, which always has a huge collection...



You took the words right from my mouth  Bicester is my suggestion too.


----------



## ncch

Do all Moncler jackets have the white round tag sewn on the right arm?  Im on the fence about getting a Moncler bc every other person around here seems to have a Moncler jacket and I would like one that looks kind of under the radar.

Thanks!


----------



## sharonephone

I just bought the Melisse from rue la la and it doesn't have the stamp on the arm. 

Not sure I'm going to keep it though- great style but it's a size smaller than I typically take.


----------



## nolanm2000

The tannery in Boston or their website they have great sales I got a moncler vest for 135
They also have 60 percent off jimmy chop in store


----------



## sharonephone

Does anyone know if the Moncler website has sales?


----------



## 0112358

Have been in search of the following Moncler Gamme Bleu for a while now:







Other Images
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o797/_0112358/T2guxtXg0aXXXXXXXX_580377596.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o797/_0112358/T2AVm1Xd8aXXXXXXXX_580377596.png
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o797/_0112358/T2P9lXdlcXXXXXXXX_580377596.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o797/_0112358/T23Ad9XXdXXXXXXXXX_580377596.jpg

Currently abroad on business and far away from any Moncler retailers to search that way.

Wondering if it has been seen anywhere?  If not, please keep a look out for it as I would greatly appreciate being directed to where one might be purchased.

At this point I would purchase used as well if it can be found in my size (2 or 3).  Also, does anyone know the proper name for the coat?  Any information that can help me in my search is beneficial.

Thanks


----------



## miss_ritz

ncch said:


> Do all Moncler jackets have the white round tag sewn on the right arm?  Im on the fence about getting a Moncler bc every other person around here seems to have a Moncler jacket and I would like one that looks kind of under the radar.
> 
> Thanks!



Some of the coats in their new collection do not have the logo. One of them is the quilted down jacket - tried it on but it was too puffy for me, but still nice.


----------



## Cullinan

sharonephone said:


> Does anyone know if the Moncler website has sales?




I'm not sure if their own website has sales, but other stockists do during the year - if you Google Moncler you might be lucky and I do have a feeling that Moncler themselves discount at the end of the season


----------



## 0112358

/bump

still searching for this


----------



## QTbebe

ncch said:


> Do all Moncler jackets have the white round tag sewn on the right arm?  Im on the fence about getting a Moncler bc every other person around here seems to have a Moncler jacket and I would like one that looks kind of under the radar.
> 
> Thanks!



no, they don't all have it, I only like one style from them and it doesn't have the patch, no logo or anything.


----------



## missyb

Bloomies has one short coat on sale. The seasonal coats do go on sale if your lucky to find your size. Last year I got a grey and fur one at $1250 from $1700 but the classic usually don't except seasonal colors. I just bought a new black coat at full price but got $150 in bloomies gc so I think I made out ok.


----------



## jpjp

I know this jacket is an investment, but if I could spend few euros less, it would make a difference. My size is very difficult to find. I searched the internet and i could not find any legit Moncler outlets or factory stores. Are there any factory stores/outlets worth seeing. I am often for business in Italy, Switzerland and Austria and could make a trip to one if on the route. 
Does Moncler ever have any special sample sales? (even Hermes and LV do them) 
Any information would be welcomed. 
thanks.


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone see a mid thigh coat on sale anywhere?


----------



## chessmont

nm


----------



## ncch

bagsforme said:
			
		

> Anyone see a mid thigh coat on sale anywhere?



I think i saw one on saks.com on sale a couple days ago but only large and xl.


----------



## onebagatime

http://www.lineafashion.com/store/w...mitCurrency=&gclid=CL6xpqPMwLQCFYuZ4AodGSkAiA

anybody knows linea fashion? are they reliable retailer? how is the shipping and service? thanks.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm hoping the moncler website starts to have sales. I love the vests with fur


----------



## Bespoke

Moncler now are made in Romania and the cost is  a lot cheaper than was in France. They try to reduce cost in order to have more profit and not to return this profit to us. i have one and of course i will not buy again for something that was made in Romania and maintain the French price. the same happened to some british savile row firms and the shirts are made in Turkey, Bulgaria etc.


----------



## Kagan Sozen

http://www.monclercoatssalestore.com/moncler-down-vests-men-hooded-black-13147.html , Hey guys , i wanted to know your ideas about this vest and i can't really tell if its fake or not ? HELP !


----------



## BLJanz

> http://www.monclercoatssalestore.com...ack-13147.html , Hey guys , i wanted to know your ideas about this vest and i can't really tell if its fake or not ? HELP !


Just ran across this thread with more replies.

That site sells fakes.  There is a good rule of thumb with buying Moncler online.  There is only ONE legitimate Moncler site that contains the Moncler name in the web address and that is their official website at http://www.moncler.com.  Any other site using their name is selling fakes.  Moncler is attempting to shut them down, as they have with many, but another one always pops up in its place.

Also someone asked about a Moncler with YKK Vislon zippers.  Yes there are some models that have that brand of zipper, not sure why but I have one of them and it's 100% authentic.


----------



## JamesCastle

I can personally recommend Philip Browne Menswear for Moncler Jackets for men. They are an official stockist, you have to be careful with so many bogus sites and counterfeit sites out there.


----------



## Perfect Day

Its been said before but in UK, Bicester Village is a must for Moncler.


----------



## Mariapia

www.gebnegozionline.com
sells Moncler.
It's a very reputable Italian online store with boutiques in Italy.


----------



## Tibo51

To be honest don't bother to buy a Moncler coat/jacket the quality is not good at all.
I just bought mine £1040 and wore it only 4 times. One of the sleeve has been torn off and somebody burnt it with a cigaret while I was walking in the street. The material is extremely fragile!! But the worse thing about Moncler brand is the costumer service!! None a the shop or office in Italy are able to help you to repair it even if you are able to pay. They can only fix zip and buttons. I went back where I bought it in London and the only thing the manager told me is to bring it a tailor, but the tailor hasn't been able to fix as he needed a new material. Please read bellow Moncler response following my request:
Dear Mr .......

I am sorry to hear about your misfortune with the burn in your jacket.

Unfortunately we do not have an after care service that can fix holes in the material or replace material that has been snagged.  We can only offer replacement parts and fixing of seams etc whether free of charge or paid if out of warranty.

I wish I could be of more help to you as I know you only recently purchased the jacket.

I can offer you our local tailor that we use contact details as they are very good at mending holes in the fabric and have done for clients before at your own approval only, but our technical department in Italy who fix our garments do not replace damaged material I am afraid.

Please let me know what you would like to do. 
Kind Regards 

This following response is from Italy:

Dear Thibaut,

first of all we want to thank you for your interest in Moncler.

In order to check the issue that occurred, we kindly indicate you to refer to our Boutique in London:

Moncler

Ph.: +44 (0) 2.......857
Email: london-.........@moncler.com

Anyway, we already inform you that holes and tear on the fabric are not always reparable.

We stay at your disposal for any further information you may need.

Kind regards,

Moncler Customer Care


Honestly? Is that what you expect when you spend £1040?

Just an advice never buy Moncler brand!


----------



## softy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171201369169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

is this authentic? thank you so much!


----------



## Mariapia

Sales on www.alducadaosta.com.
A Moncler jacket at 50%.
562 euros!


----------



## fujico

Hi, I am wondering if anyone has the experiences of fixing their Moncler Jacket. I bought my Bady jacket a month ago, which I love very much. Unfortunately, due to a car accident, several parts of the jacket have been scratched and torn open.  It made me really sad.  

Does anyone here have their jacket fixed? I really hope Moncler has a nice customer service and can fix my jacket.  I am still waiting for Moncler's feedback.


----------



## cherrycookies

Hubby has a moncler jacket that he used for > 10 years. It still keeps him very warm, looks relatively good, no holes or anything.

Just bought mine from NM in Honolulu. Hopefully, mine can last as long as his!

Not sure about their customer service though. Never contacted them before.


----------



## karolinec1

I purchased my Moncler jacket on December 22nd. On January 11th, I went to adjust the elastic on my hood and it broke. I wrote Moncler immediately to see if they could help. Not one word in response.  After reading everyone else's experience, I'm not holding my breath for assistance.


----------



## fujico

karolinec1 said:


> I purchased my Moncler jacket on December 22nd. On January 11th, I went to adjust the elastic on my hood and it broke. I wrote Moncler immediately to see if they could help. Not one word in response.  After reading everyone else's experience, I'm not holding my breath for assistance.


Wow, it is unbelievable! For a company selling such expensive clothes, they should have a better customer service. If I did not get a satisfying response in a few days, I would never purchase their products.


----------



## missyb

karolinec1 said:


> I purchased my Moncler jacket on December 22nd. On January 11th, I went to adjust the elastic on my hood and it broke. I wrote Moncler immediately to see if they could help. Not one word in response.  After reading everyone else's experience, I'm not holding my breath for assistance.




Where did you purchase it from? Sometimes it's better to bring in there and have them get in touch with moncler


----------



## karolinec1

missyb said:


> Where did you purchase it from? Sometimes it's better to bring in there and have them get in touch with moncler




Barney's, while on vacation in NYC. I'm in Canada, so shipping it back and forth may become a hassle. I will give Moncler another couple of days, then I will go to Barney's to see if they can help.


----------



## yuuyuu

is farfetch a legit site for moncler?
im looking into buying this beautiful badette 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10766764.aspx?storeid=9214&ffref=lp_260_

as it is significantly lower than US and canadian retailers


----------



## gymangel812

yuuyuu said:


> is farfetch a legit site for moncler?
> im looking into buying this beautiful badette
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10766764.aspx?storeid=9214&ffref=lp_260_
> 
> as it is significantly lower than US and canadian retailers


far fetch is legit.


----------



## yuuyuu

gymangel812 said:


> far fetch is legit.



Thanks. I'm just unsure as there's so many boutiques and it's hard to tell the authenticity of them with such few pictures.


----------



## KokoChantel

i bought mine at Barneys NY. Im sure Harrods has it also.


----------



## Adelaida1

Hello.&#304;s  http://www.monclerwarm.com a legit site for Moncler?


----------



## Mariapia

Adelaida1 said:


> Hello.&#304;s  http://www.monclerwarm.com a legit site for Moncler?




I would stay away from it, definitely!
No phone number, no address, no way to know where it' s located![emoji107]


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bloomies (Bloomingdales) they have a nice selection for men and women. In person you get to see everything nicely but its also online on the site too.


----------



## JamesCastle

So many counterfeits out there. I work for an independent menswear store in Norwich, proud to be an official stockist of mens Moncler jackets and clothing since 2009.

If you're looking for assistance or adivice give us a look.
www.philipbrownemenswear.co.uk


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

FYI Moncler pieces can be authenticated on your own using the Certilogo tag with a code found inside of the piece. If you google the same, there is a website where you can plug your code in and ensure it's authentic.


----------



## rose60610

Bloomingdale's, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Barney's, Saks, as well as Moncler retail stores and legit Moncler Outlet stores (like the one in Rosemont, Ill in Fashion Outlets mall) all carry Moncler. With all these reputable retailers, why tempt fate elsewhere?


----------

